# Need help identifying these sharps and value



## Williamhoop1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello, just acquired these sharps pistols, need help identifting them what they exactly are, if theye original, and most importantly value, I'm in my 20s and not familiar with these any help would be much appreciated 1 is a single barrel, 1 is a 4 barrel rimfire and the last looks like a black powder 4 barrel .22?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, the four-barrel pistol is a Sharps.
The single-shot may be a Sharps (but I dunno).
But I think that the brass job is not a Sharps, no matter how it's marked.

I gotta ask: Where did you get all of these (Ithaca 1911 included) fairly valuable pistols?
Did you burgle a local museum?

You're a 20-something? And you've got all of these collectors' items?
When I was your age, I was never that lucky.

_If you really want to know their value and their history, you need to hang out at a collectors' gun show._
We can't tell much from mere photographs.


----------



## Williamhoop1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Grandfather passed away, they are actually my dad and uncles, just trying to get as much info as I can from them


----------



## Williamhoop1 (Dec 19, 2016)

And this is only a small fraction of them, you should see the nazi collection he had


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Where are you located?
I'll be over tomorrow.
Not to help. Just to drool.


----------



## Williamhoop1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Haha, south carolina


----------

